
Is Beckstrom's Law the “Quality” to Metcalfe's Law “Quantity”? - chriselles
Is Beckstrom&#x27;s Law the &quot;Quality&quot; to Metcalfe&#x27;s Law &quot;Quantity&quot;?<p>Image to help visualise my line of thinking. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;c1YwLq<p>All thoughts appreciated!
======
quickthrower2
I think I need some explaining! What is the image trying to show? What is
Metcalfe's law? What is Beckstrom's Law?

